# SpokeShave, any recommendations?



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Years ago I had an old spokeshave. I used it a lot and loved it. I have no idea where it is and haven't seen it in years. I'm considering purchasing another one. It will be a straight one as opposed to a curved blade one as it's most useful to me.

I'd love a veritas but $95 is a bit steep. I'm sure it's the best and worth it. Stanley's are around $35-$40. And there are others. Anyone have these or others that they'd recommend before I order something and hold my breath that it was worth it?

I used to use it to help carve guitar necks. These days it would probably get moderate use.

Thanks.


----------



## johnhutchinson (Dec 9, 2013)

Olson - Zona - $6

http://olsonsaw.net/spokeshave.html


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

I have the Brass set from L.N. the best I have ever used!
https://www.lie-nielsen.com/product/spokeshaves/spokeshaves-small-bronze-spokeshave-?node=4091
Picked up the L.V. Cast spoke shave just because it looked so nice, works as good as the L.N.http://www.leevalley.com/en/Wood/page.aspx?p=71042&cat=1,50230&ap=1


----------



## Kentucky (Feb 9, 2015)

Though the Boggs shave is expensive people love it and Ive heard nothing but good about it..Also I know plenty of guys who like the LN low angle spokeshave(basically a metal copy of the Stanley razor edge spokeshaves)
I have four old Stanley shaves. A 151 flat a 151 round bottom a 52 and a 53..All are very good shaves and work well but of course the trade off is more tinkering and adjusting and honing/flattening the blade..though after that they work really well..Not that its what your looking for but a nice wooden shave like woodjoys or daves shaves would be a awesome shave to have as well.


----------



## Lsmart (Jan 1, 2012)

Lee valley does a spokeshave kit where they supply the blade and the adjustment mechanism and a few other bits and you make the handle. I did the kit and really like the shave and the pleasure of working with a tool I made. It cuts very well.

Here is a review I did a review of it at one point

http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/3803


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Even the harbor freight one's can be tuned to work, just depends on your budget and tuning skills. I also got one of the LV shave kits - makes for a great tool, and had fun making it. Here's my project/review http://lumberjocks.com/projects/96406

A nice thing about the LV LA shaves is the blade honing angle determines the wood cut angle (unlike the typical metal shaves). A steeper angle can be honed to prevent tearout. The LV contour planes work very well also.


----------



## crossfacecraddle (Dec 27, 2013)

I use an older Stanley model No. 151. The blade is easily adjustable with turn screws on top. I also have a Stanley 51 that I use for roughing out things


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

You can still find some good oldies on Ebay.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Mykos (Jun 27, 2013)

I have my grandfather's old 151 and I've used the heck out of it. The adjustments are sloppy though and I have to fiddle with it more than I'd like. So I have a Veritas on my LV wishlist. Just FYI in case you buy a vintage shave, you may find that you'll want to upgrade later if you use it a lot.


----------



## Kentucky (Feb 9, 2015)

You the old 53 Stanley dosnt get much love but the adjustable mouth on it is awesome..You can go from thick shavings to whispy thin is seconds just by turning the screw..thats with a well sharpened blade too though..


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

I have a 20 years old Stanley I bought new from sears and love it. The new ones from Amazon for $19 need to be tuned. The body is made in Mexico and the blade from England. Even the blade needs to be hones on the back side to create a true edge once sharpened. After that it is almost as good as the old one.


----------

